# Difficulty Finding Rental Property in Victoria



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there,
I am looking at the possibility of moving to Victoria on the Island. I have spent hours looking for 3 bedroom rental accommodation and not having a lot of luck. Is there a shortage of rental properties there? Seems like there are loads of one and two bedroom places but not anything bigger. Does anyone have any websites that they know of that I can check out? I am flying out there from the UK next week and would like to set up some viewings before hand. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cocoalfie said:


> Hi there,
> I am looking at the possibility of moving to Victoria on the Island. I have spent hours looking for 3 bedroom rental accommodation and not having a lot of luck. Is there a shortage of rental properties there? Seems like there are loads of one and two bedroom places but not anything bigger. Does anyone have any websites that they know of that I can check out? I am flying out there from the UK next week and would like to set up some viewings before hand. Any info would be much appreciated. Thanks


Three bedroom apartments will be scarce in Victoria particularly because, as you probably know, it is much a retirement city and most retirees do not need three bedrooms. There are a few houses on this site but they seem expensive but perhaps within your budget.
Houses for Rent Victoria BC


----------



## perthgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi
Try Craigslist Victoria. Most places are advertised here. We moved to Victoria in December and found it really difficult to find a place with 3 bedrooms. We did find one but we ended up having to paying $1900 a month for a place that has a converted basement which was rented to another family. We share the laundry, utility cost and hot water with them - not the most ideal situation, but very common here. 

Some of our friends just ended up buying cause it was much easier and the interest rates made it cheaper to own then to rent. If you are looking at buying then check out this REALTOR.ca. 

Good luck


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

I don’t think that three bedroom rental accommodation would be that difficult to find. It could be a little bit costly though. You should search for relevant websites that could sort you out.


----------



## cocoalfie (Apr 6, 2009)

perthgirl said:


> Hi
> Try Craigslist Victoria. Most places are advertised here. We moved to Victoria in December and found it really difficult to find a place with 3 bedrooms. We did find one but we ended up having to paying $1900 a month for a place that has a converted basement which was rented to another family. We share the laundry, utility cost and hot water with them - not the most ideal situation, but very common here.
> 
> Some of our friends just ended up buying cause it was much easier and the interest rates made it cheaper to own then to rent. If you are looking at buying then check out this REALTOR.ca.
> ...


Thanks for the info. In fact I just got back from Victoria this morning and although I was only there for 5 days I did manage to find myself a beautiful 3 bedroom house in a fantastic area. So I am a VERY happy bunny. We make the move permanentaly 31st July. CANADA HERE WE COME !!!!!!


----------



## Ann-JulietteGenevieve (May 20, 2009)

Good on ya!!! Victoria is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I go to Vic a LOT! (I live part time in Vancouver) to welcome to the neighborhood, so to speak! Do you LOVE beautiful rainforests? I grew up in the south (flat, dry, dusty) so when I got a chance to move back with the rest of the family, I JUMPED at the chance and its been a love-in since I first laid eyes on the PNW!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Anne-Juliette,

I say this with tongue-in-cheek, so please treat it as humour. 
PNW only applies when describing the USA. The PNW in Canada would be in the far north western reaches of BC.


----------



## Aoife24 (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't mean to be disrespectful when I add this, and it could be my ignorance, but I have heard Victoria is mainly for retired people? Is this the case or is it a good place for young families?





Ann-JulietteGenevieve said:


> Good on ya!!! Victoria is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I go to Vic a LOT! (I live part time in Vancouver) to welcome to the neighborhood, so to speak! Do you LOVE beautiful rainforests? I grew up in the south (flat, dry, dusty) so when I got a chance to move back with the rest of the family, I JUMPED at the chance and its been a love-in since I first laid eyes on the PNW!


----------

